
Ask HN: Good Codes to Start With - southernbelle02
Hey I’m about to start coding, and I was wondering if y’all had any recommendations for any good coding books, apps, or free websites.
======
bartvk
You'll get better answers if you mention which language you're going to learn
:)

Good luck!

~~~
southernbelle02
Okay thanks!

------
southernbelle02
Okay so honestly I’m so new to this I don’t even know what to learn first, so
I’m open to suggestions!

~~~
bartvk
My advice would be to figure out what platform attracts you. Programming is a
bit too broad nowadays. For instance, some people like the size and the
environment of mobile apps. They have an iPhone/iPad, or an Android phone, and
would like to learn how that works. So they learn Swift (for iPhone) or Kotlin
or Java (both Android).

Others are attracted to the web, so they become web developers. You'll need to
learn HTML and CSS, and later Python or PHP.

Then there are people who have a deep appreciation for desktop apps, so if
they have a Windows machine, they learn C#. And if they have an Apple computer
of some sorts, they learn Swift.

If you're leaning towards electronics as well as software, then you'll
probably want to buy a Raspberry Pi, and learn how to code in C.

Personally, I'd pick my poison, go to Reddit and join the appropriate
subreddit. They are a bit more welcoming to newbies.

